# Can someone make this chest pocket?



## Polar Bear (Jul 23, 2014)

I am looking for this in blue, light gray, yellow, or orange. Would like a bit deeper front pocket.


----------



## lrs143 (Jul 23, 2014)

I could prolly make that.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 23, 2014)

lrs143 said:


> I could prolly make that.


In which color?


----------



## x SF med (Jul 23, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> I am looking for this in blue, light gray, yellow, or orange. Would like a bit deeper front pocket.



What kind of material, what sizes for pocket and straps and back square.  Talk to the HH6 in a couple of weeks when we roll through.  
I was thinking a Hawaiian Print for the outer material...


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 23, 2014)

500d construction


----------



## lrs143 (Jul 23, 2014)

If you can give some dimensions I can make it. I can do gray 500d.


----------



## AWP (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't understand why companies aren't making a chest pouch that doesn't scream "WEAPON."

"Here's our civilian model."
"Uh, this is all black."
"Yeah, our civilian model. Our others are in Multicam."
"Why don't you make something like a running shoe: Colors, maybe a bit of reflective material, no PALS.....?"
"We make stuff for Operators."
"Gotcha. I forgot every "operator" wants to look like an Operator when they aren't on duty, so everyone knows they are an operator."


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 23, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I don't understand why companies aren't making a chest pouch that doesn't scream "WEAPON."
> 
> "Here's our civilian model."
> "Uh, this is all black."
> ...


Wish I could give this multiple likes



lrs143 said:


> If you can give some dimensions I can make it. I can do gray 500d.


Post a pic of the gray
Length: 2.00 in
Width: 11.50 in
Height: 7.50 in
Dimensional Volume: 172.50 in3

I would like Yellow or Blue


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 23, 2014)

http://www.maxpedition.com/store/pc/MONGO-S-TYPE-VERSIPACK-29p1344.htm
Would like this in yellow or blue. Yes I have written them multiple times. Idiots have no idea on the market that is out there


----------



## medicchick (Jul 23, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> http://www.maxpedition.com/store/pc/MONGO-S-TYPE-VERSIPACK-29p1344.htm
> Would like this in yellow or blue. Yes I have written them multiple times. Idiots have no idea on the market that is out there


Which I don't get because they make this in those colors.  It's not like they don't have the fabric.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 23, 2014)

medicchick said:


> Which I don't get because they make this in those colors.  It's not like they don't have the fabric.


Yep makes no sense. I have even told them I would pay extra to get the color I want. I have several pieces. But will not buy anything from them until they get with the times. I can walk through a crowd with the blue or yellow holding my little girls hand and the only thing people will think...he's tall. Make it ranger green and people will firm me out for CCW


----------



## lrs143 (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 24, 2014)

I might mess with something in parallel to lrs143, I'm sick to death of working on packs and vests after this months drag.  I have some pretty funky colors and materials in the repairs section.

With Maxpedtion they wont bother unless you are talking 1000+ units due to offshore manufacturing.  Also all the colors for that line are planned a year in advance so the chances of getting a custom one made unless you know someone in the design or product support section are slim to nil.  Sucks but that's the nature of the industry.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 24, 2014)

Mac_NZ said:


> I might mess with something in parallel to lrs143, I'm sick to death of working on packs and vests after this months drag.  I have some pretty funky colors and materials in the repairs section.
> 
> With Maxpedtion they wont bother unless you are talking 1000+ units due to offshore manufacturing.  Also all the colors for that line are planned a year in advance so the chances of getting a custom one made unless you know someone in the design or product support section are slim to nil.  Sucks but that's the nature of the industry.



Who are you and why are you here?


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 24, 2014)

Now now Troll, I'll make you a snazzy new low profile wank sock while I'm at it


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 24, 2014)

x SF med said:


> What kind of material, what sizes for pocket and straps and back square.  Talk to the HH6 in a couple of weeks when we roll through.
> I was thinking a Hawaiian Print for the outer material...


Notice he volunteers my services?

LL


----------



## AWP (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm looking for something big enough for a Glock 23, a wallet, house key, and my iphone. Similar to this:
http://www.hillpeoplegear.com/Products/tabid/762/CategoryID/1/ProductID/6/Default.aspx


----------



## medicchick (Jul 24, 2014)

LibraryLady said:


> Notice he volunteers my services?
> 
> LL



Don't you always pack your sewing stuff on vacation?

I swear sometimes our other halves forget we read here too.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 24, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I'm looking for something big enough for a Glock 23, a wallet, house key, and my iphone. Similar to this:
> http://www.hillpeoplegear.com/Products/tabid/762/CategoryID/1/ProductID/6/Default.aspx


That's what I bought and posted pictures. We have had this conversation before FF. I am getting to the point where I am going to teach myself to sew.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 24, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I'm looking for something big enough for a Glock 23, a wallet, house key, and my iphone. Similar to this:
> http://www.hillpeoplegear.com/Products/tabid/762/CategoryID/1/ProductID/6/Default.aspx


If you buy one go at least one size bigger. G30, extra mag, wallet and IPhone with case are tight. You can get to the gun fast but it just floats in the back pocket. Getting anything out of the front pocket sucks


----------



## AWP (Jul 24, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> That's what I bought and posted pictures. We have had this conversation before FF. I am getting to the point where I am going to teach myself to sew.


 
Apologies. I must have forgotten.

Dillon Precision has something in the same vein on its site, but I don't understand why chest rigs in "non-Tacticool" colors aren't available. An easy open pouch for your pistol (one that doesn't print) and another for a few personal items.

I'd almost want the personal items up front with a 3/4 tear away velcro-closed pouch for the gun closest to your chest. I'd think a thin layer of neoprene would keep it from digging in while you ran. You could real technical and make the front "thin" so the outline of your phone and wallet are visible. People will focus on that and not think "gun" when combined with non-tactical colors.

Yeah...zippered personal on the front with a second velcroed (or whatever) in the rear for the pistol. Thin neoprene between it and your person if needed. Put a diagonal or whatever reflective strip on the front (whatever that light gray material is found on running shoes and Camelbak/ Nalgene packs) and call it a day.

Or is my desire for such a product overtaken by technical/ engineering type challenges?


----------



## x SF med (Jul 24, 2014)

'But, But, But...  "Murica is safe, and we're getting rid of all those nasty legal handguns that kill children, commit crimes, and ruin the minds of our children...  well except for the ones in the video games, they're harmless, because nobody really gets killed or anything... (was that dripping with enough sarcasm, irony and libspeak for you?)


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 24, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Apologies. I must have forgotten.
> 
> Dillon Precision has something in the same vein on its site, but I don't understand why chest rigs in "non-Tacticool" colors aren't available. An easy open pouch for your pistol (one that doesn't print) and another for a few personal items.
> 
> ...


Let me know if you want me to send it to you, you have a greater ability of the written word. Then you you can describe what we need


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 25, 2014)

OK replies read to gain a basic UR.  I'm going to make two styles, one will be the requested chest rig with clamshell zipper rear compartment and small front zip access pouch.  .3mm HDPE between compartments to prevent printing with a 3mm closed cell foam and airmesh on the back for comfort.  Dimensions as stated by Polar Bear.

The other type will be man bag with sling style strap and a compartment added to the rear with elastic cross over "pussy lips" to access the weapon vertically.  The only key to using that one is you will need to grab the manbag firmly to draw, not perfect but less pronounced for certain situations.  Color selection is as indicated in the photo, there's more but I can't be arsed pulling it all out.  There is a lot more.  Fabrics shown are Cordura 500/1000d, XPAC and ballistic nylons. If you are prepared to go Canvas 12/18oz I have some really nice colours and it looks so not tactical it's beyond a joke.  I can even make it look beatnik hippy with some color contrasted binding tape or zips.  Hivis tapes are placed over the top, both 3m brand it's just one is a bit more low profile over the other.

.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 20, 2014)

@Polar Bear can you please confirm if you are right or left handed mate so I don't sew the anti-printing panel on the wrong side tomorrow.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 20, 2014)

Mac_NZ said:


> @Polar Bear can you please confirm if you are right or left handed mate so I don't sew the anti-printing panel on the wrong side tomorrow.



He's got no arms....  you insensitive bastard.


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 20, 2014)

Right handed


----------



## Centermass (Aug 20, 2014)

A former 2/75 Ranger, now a COP in LV, has already has made a few.

 View attachment 11469 View attachment 11468


----------



## Centermass (Aug 20, 2014)

Almost forgot, he's also a member here. 

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/members/rgr275.6943/


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 20, 2014)

Yeah, the only problem is that it's way too small.  It's nowhere near compact to midsize size pistol capable. Please note, the 4 round .32 that's in the pouch for display...

If I wanted to carry a pocket pistol, I'd just wear something with a pocket in it. Not a chest rig.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Dec 2, 2014)

@Polar Bear

That awkward moment moment when you remember you were meant to make a chest pouch for this huge guy and then ran out of black mesh and then forgot :-/

12oz Canvas, I went with the sky blue on the blue to offset the black mesh tacticool theme of it with something a bit camp.  The 2" webbing (it's adjustable for pistol size as well) insert should align your pistol just right for your draw stroke.  I left long tails on the harness to allow you some play with the sizing.  The black flap you see inside is .8mm HDPE which is meant to stop it printing when the pouch has nothing else in it.  Dimensions are 11.5 x 7.5 x 1.75 inches, I had to take up a bit more of the seam due to some needle holes.  It has airmesh on the rear to be a wee bit more fancy pants.

The only defect with it is that some loose threads from an unpick when it didn't align are sitting just in the seam and may fluff out, I've cut as many as I can find flush but you may see one or two, just trim them.

PM me an address and I'll get it in the post before the Christmas rush starts.


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 2, 2014)

That is f'n sexy


----------



## x SF med (Dec 3, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> That is f'n sexy



you can wear it with your speedo....


----------



## medicchick (Dec 3, 2014)

x SF med said:


> you can wear it with your speedo....


I think it might clash


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 4, 2014)

It will look fine with the Orange


----------



## x SF med (Dec 4, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> It will look fine with the Orange



But it might clash with the grey in your beard.....


----------

